# Installation of Windows 8 Pro on my SSD



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am hoping someone can explain the following:
I have installed Win 8 Pro on a 120Gb Sandisk SSD. The problem or NOT whatever, is that the system seems to be a little slow to boot up..actaully my other PC with Win 7 Pro boots up a lot faster. The other issue is that in My Computer there is now a second partition (or whatever) listed as LOCAL DISK G:.... it appears to be around 350Gb, 100GB of which is used by the invisible man...when you go into it, it does not contain anything????? Could this be the reason it is slower to boot?. Is there something I missed when installing the OS? BTW...everything runs very well once boot is achieved... Could really use some help here as I am about to build my new Haswell PC onto an Asus Maximus VI Extreme board.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Was the SSD the only drive in the machine during the install?
It sounds like the 350 was in the machine as well and windows installed some things to it. As for the invisible man as you put it, that is probably a swapfile, the recycle bin, a hibernation file.
Something along that line.

when you build the new machine, make sure no other drives are installed in the machine except the intended OS drive and the CD-rom. Other drives can be plugged in afterwards


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 7 and 8 include a* 100 MB System Reserved *partition without a drive letter. Which includes the Boot file. is this your invisible man?
Go to Search and type* diskmgmt.msc* Right click the results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Disk Management* window can you take a screenshot and attach it in your next post?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Windows 8 usually creates a *350 MB *System Reserved Partition.


----------



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Windows 7 and 8 include a* 100 MB System Reserved *partition without a drive letter. Which includes the Boot file. is this your invisible man?
> Go to Search and type* diskmgmt.msc* Right click the results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Disk Management* window can you take a screenshot and attach it in your next post?


----------



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks fo rthe help guys.. someone replied and stated Windows 8 usually creates a 350Mb system reserved partition.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

20GB is pretty small for running Windows 8.


----------

